# Barebow Shooters



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Barebow*

Do you stringwalk? If so, then in NFAA I would get a long ATA round wheel compound for that class. I really think if you are wanting to be competative in the class you will be at quite a disadvantage shooting a recurve. You can shoot a respectable score, but a good compound barebow shooter will simply have an equipment advantage. The NFAA has 3 classes at the present time for non-sighted shooting. Traditional, barebow (stringwalk), and bowhunter (compound nonsight). Barebow allows the use of any length stabilizer, while trad. allows none, and bowhunter a 12". Before compounds barebow and bowhunter were two of the largest classess in the NFAA. Of course there was no trad because everyone shot curves. The NFAA website shows the equipment restrictions for each class. It just depends on what you enjoy. I have shot all of the classes. Each has a particular aspect of equipment setup that is important for the most forgiving and accurate set-up.

Barebow is outa sight!

Jeff


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

dragonheart said:


> Do you stringwalk? If so, then in NFAA I would get a long ATA round wheel compound for that class.


What's the advantage of round wheels?


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I'm suprised Dave T hasn't got in on this thread. 

He's an avid Barebow Recurve shooter- and a damn fine one at that.

If I am not mistaken- I believe he shoots a Spigarelli. . .and I believe he uses a face-walking technique.
(I might be mistaken on the bow, though. . .it's been a while since I shot with him.)


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Arcus said:


> What's the advantage of round wheels?


In NFAA Barebow a clicker is allowed. It must come from under the shaft. A round wheel bow typically has a broader valley than most all cams, thus a "soft spot" thru which the clicker can be drawn. A cam with a more aggressive draw cycle and a "hard" back wall makes it very difficult to shoot a clicker.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Many stringwalkers shoot shoot the clicker and round wheels work better when you are crawling more than an inch below where the arrow is nocked. Rick Stark current BB national champion and dang nice guy used to shoot cams on a PSE with a clicker. He is shooting better scores now in competiton with a round wheel Hoyt. 

Stringwalkin is all about finding the happy medium. Cams are just a bit extreme for walking the string. If you are right under the arrow nock and not stringwalking, I prefer cams for the extra speed and reduction of the gaps (bowhunter). I like shooting both ways, but I am leaning towards shooting in bowhunter this outdoor so I can shoot a cam bow.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Dave has retired from archery due to shoulder trouble. He did face walk, and he did use a Spigarelli, and had a really nice Mercury. He bought a long bow and was having fun with that one for a while. Then his bow arm shoulder said," No Mas." He misses archery and for awhile we invited him to walk the field with us, but hurt him too much to not be able to shoot. He's back on the pistol range, flinging hot lead at steel targets.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Hate to hear that. Longbows tend to be hard on shoulder, know from personal experience.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

January I shot my first NFAA state tournament. I shot traditional recurve and did very well. Still waiting to see how I finished. Then I added a stabilizer and heavier limbs to tune the bow and shot 50 points lower in the barebow class. Next year I will shoot both again but barebow with a compound.

I am intrigued by the discussion about using a clicker string walking a compound. Does this mean that you release prior to hitting the hard stop on a wheel bow (somewhere in the valley of the draw force curve)? Also, what does it mean to have a clicker come from under the shaft? Does that mean that it is mounted upside down?


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Clickers, barebow and recurves*

I will be shooting barebow class next weekend with my recurve. I had been working on shooting a compound barebow and just cant get into it. Thinking I just don't have the right bow yet. Guess I found my true love (recurve barebow, stringwalking) and will stick with it and compete against the compounds, at least till the right compound comes along. Hoping it makes me a better recurve shooter and push myself to shoot in the FITA fields.

The clicker for the NFAA is mounted upside down coming up to the arrow point. A few have been available but most I have seen are home made, being under the handle and up to the clicker plate or some variance. I would guess many compound clicker shooters look for a large valley making it easier to shoot the clicker, the clicker going off just before hitting the wall. Been looking for a website on the clicker, seen it, just cant find it now. When I do will post. Gar.


----------

